# Neues Fast&Furious film kommt *-* 2011



## Tsukasu (28. September 2010)

Hab gelesen das ein neues Fast&Furious film 2011 kommen soll, soll Fast&Furious fast five heißen, ja und ist wieder mit nettten mädchen, geile autos und toller action gepackt.
Quelle: http://filmkinotrailer.com/film/fast-and-furious-5 
sind auch infos dabei ^^
Naja ich freu mich auf den film, wird bestimmt klasse.Naja mal schauen ob es der beste teil von den anderen wird , da mir meiner meinung nach der tokyo drift teil am besten gefallen hatt , fand vorallme, das in dem film, die geilsten autos wahren ^^.


----------



## Seko! (28. September 2010)

Also von der F&F Reihe war Tokyo Drift mit Abstand der Beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bin ich seitdem nie von meinem Asien-Trip runtergekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. September 2010)

Seko! schrieb:


> Also von der F&F Reihe war Tokyo Drift mit Abstand der Beste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me too ;D
Ich muss unbedingt mal nach japan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. September 2010)

Hm... ging es in der Fast & Furious Reihe nicht mal um Autorennen? Naja, hauptsache der Name zieht noch. Immer schön melken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (28. September 2010)

Seko! schrieb:


> Also von der F&F Reihe war Tokyo Drift mit Abstand der Beste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand den 1&2 viel Besser als dieses Asiagedöns.
Nur das Ende mit Vin Diesel war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxxMinatoxxx (28. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich fand den 1&2 viel Besser als dieses Asiagedöns.
> Nur das Ende mit Vin Diesel war geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach mal ehrlich die schnecken wahren beim 3er am besten ;P


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2010)

Ich fand die Filme alle furchtbar.
Fängt bei den "Fahrkünsten" an. 
Dann bei 140kmh wo der Tacho laaaangsam auf 150 steigt "WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHH!!!!!zomfg!". 
Schlechte Schauspieler.
Dämliche Story.
Hässliche Autos (bis auf die Musclecars). Von dem Pseudo M5 mal garnicht zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Frauen gefallen mir auch nicht *g*
Nen weisser Kerl, der auf Vorstadtgangster macht.
Motoren die nach ner Minute mit Lachgas nicht in alle Fetzen fliegen.
etc
etc
...
Nö. Nöööö. Nönönönö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich fand die Filme alle furchtbar.
> Fängt bei den "Fahrkünsten" an.
> Dann bei 140kmh wo der Tacho laaaangsam auf 150 steigt "WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHH!!!!!zomfg!".
> Schlechte Schauspieler.
> ...



Du dan müste ja das auto von meinem kumpel ja auch gleich in fetzen fliegen oO also sag ich mal nur LOL
Naja nicht jeder mag es , aber die mehrheit mag diesen Film, würde mich nurnoch interesieren wer für dich ein gute schauspieler ist ?


----------



## Scharamo (28. September 2010)

xxxMinatoxxx schrieb:


> ach mal ehrlich die schnecken wahren beim 3er am besten ;P



Wenn du "schnecken" sehn willst zieh dir ein p****

Nachtrag: Ich freu mich auf den neuen Teil. Mir haben die ersten beiden am besten gefallen. Aber auch die anderen waren ganz okey.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

muss manowar in vielen punkten zustimmen. 
die filme find ich einfach nur crap... 
die story ist teilweise lächerlich, die schauspielerischen leistungen sind auch nicht sehr hoch, und das bildmaterial ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich gewaltig.
aber scheint genug leuten zu gefallen, sodass davon mehr produziert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Na ich will ja nicht anfang aber wen ich dein 0815 möchtegern gangstar bmw signatur sehen wundert es mich nicht und wetten du bekommst kein 180 grad drehung hin geschweigen den einen gescheiten Drift und wen ja dan pls video.



1. muss er das nicht können
2. denk ich kann er das sehr wohl

ich liebe diese filmreihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab alle auf dvd in einer box :'D Vin Diesel + Paul Walker = Dreamteam...

aber die Musik ist in td mit abstand am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. September 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Du dan müste ja das auto von meinem kumpel ja auch gleich in fetzen fliegen oO also sag ich mal nur LOL
> Naja nicht jeder mag es , aber die mehrheit mag diesen Film, würde mich nurnoch interesieren wer für dich ein gute schauspieler ist ?



Beim Lachgas hab ich mich getäuscht, geb ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs jetzt mit Nitro verwechselt. Beim Nitro wird nämlich das Gemisch deutlich zu mager. Verbrennt dir die Dichtungen, die ZKD, die Auslassventile etc was im Endeffekt zum kapitalen Motorschaden führt.



Tsukasu schrieb:


> Na ich will ja nicht anfang aber wen ich dein 0815 möchtegern gangstar bmw signatur sehen wundert es mich nicht und wetten du bekommst kein 180 grad drehung hin geschweigen den einen gescheiten Drift und wen ja dan pls video


Flachpfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Bild wurde extra schlecht belichtet, dass man weder Kennzeichen, noch mein Gesicht sieht und trotzdem zeige ich mich und meine liebe Berta. Es ist für mich nen schönes Bild. Ich vergewaltige darauf keine Frau, habe keine 10 5Dollar Scheine in der Hand, trinke kein Bier und zieh mir kein Koks -> also steck dir deinen Gangstern sonst wo hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nächste Bild wird dann so sein, dass ich mich auf der Haube rekel und dir schmutzige Wörter zuflüster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da man eh weiß, wo man mich im E39 Forum findet -> http://www.e39-forum.de/userpage_us..._pics/19361/Bild_19361_cimg7497.jpg&name=Mano
Ist dir das Foto brav genug? Das andere passte nur besser in die Sig :>

Deine "180° Drehung" nennt sich Rockford Wende. Hab ich nie mit meiner Dicken gemacht, weil ich dem Wagen die Belastung nicht antun will, habs aber schon oft genug mit fremden Autos gemacht *g*
Ich hab ne Heckschleuder mit einigen wiehernden Pferden unter der Haube. Da lernt man das Driften meist automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte btw ne Zeit lang ein .gif von mir in der Sig, wo man sieht wie ich drifte. ..du hast es verpasst? Gott wie schade.
Muss man eigentlich erwähnen, dass Driften vollkommener Blödsinn ist in einem Rennen? Wenn ich sehe, wie weit abseits die von der Ideallinie fahren, dann mit einem "WUUUUH" durch die Kurve driften - um schön Geschwindigkeit und Zeit verlieren - Autsch. Die haben auch mal über Bremspunkte gelesen haben, aber für uncool befinden! *g*


Gute Schauspieler..willst du jetzt wirklich jeden Schauspieler hören, der sein Geld wert ist? Ich geb jetzt einfach mal nen Tipp..Ludachris (man möge mir verzeihen, ich bin nur ein möchtegern Gangstern, bin also nicht so krass dadrin, was coole Namen angeht und wie sie richtig geschrieben werden) gehört z.B. definitiv nicht dazu.


Aber dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass mir viele Filme mit Schusswaffen auf den Sack gehen. Aus dem selben Grund - sonst würde ich es ja nicht erwähnen.
Wenn man Ahnung von etwas hat, dann schaut man genauer hin.


----------



## xRf (29. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann bei 140kmh wo der Tacho laaaangsam auf 150 steigt "WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHH!!!!!zomfg!".



Sind zwar Meilen, da Amerika.


----------



## Manowar (29. September 2010)

Yay,ein Gipfelstürmer.

Wäre es dir lieber gewesen, wenn ich "von 80 auf 90mph" geschrieben hätte? Die Geschwindigkeit bleibt die selbe, trotz Amerika. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRf (29. September 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass du dir bei dem ersten Post die Mühe gemacht hast, das umzurechnen.
Von daher (-;


----------



## Manowar (29. September 2010)

Äh. Wenn ich das nicht gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich den mph Wert genommen?
Wir hier können einfach mehr mit kmh anfangen, weil..man staune - wir diesen Wert benutzen.


----------



## Haxxler (29. September 2010)

Konzentriert euch wieder auf den Film und giftet euch nicht ständig an, sonst gibts ne Auszeit. Also back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. September 2010)

Vin Diesel ist cool, und 1. + letzter Teil habe ich, die anderen nicht. Die Autos finde ich nicht so dolle, auch haben andere Filme bessere Autoszenen (Transporter, Ronin,..) aber für n kurzweiligen Abend m n schöner Film, und der Sound is in 5.1 auch gut abgemischt. ...den neuen Teil werd ich auch anschaun, aber nicht im Kino denk ich


----------



## b1sh0p (29. September 2010)

Manchmal hat man das Gefühl, die Leute erwarten einen Kunstfilm, wenn sie sich F&F anschauen..... 

Es ist so schön, einfach mal das Hirn auszuschalten, und sich so nen Chrome-Haut-Action-Schinken reinzuföhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Konzentriert euch wieder auf den Film und giftet euch nicht ständig an, sonst gibts ne Auszeit. Also back to topic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht angiften das ist Auto Fachsimpeln :-P
weisst du mano, ich kuck die filme ja nicht weil ich danach denke wie toll die sind und ich will das auch können sondern weil sie einfach laune und spass machen beim sehen...

das F+F unlogisch und realitätsfremd ist siehst du am besten in tokyo drift am anfang... eine alte amischüssel hängt ne viper ab, knallt durch 3 häuser über nen erdwall, schlägt auf, macht 3 barrel rolls und landet auf dem dach... der typ sitzt danach auf der polizeitstaion mit bissl blut im gesicht.... im echten leben wäre der vermutlich tot bzw hals abwärts gelähmt.... 

machs einfach wie ich: logisches auto denken abschalten und den film genissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich hoff auf nen getuneten 2010 impreza :<

/edit... hab grad manos foto gesehen auf der e39 page und ab dem moment hab ich angst vor mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Konzentriert euch wieder auf den Film und giftet euch nicht ständig an, sonst gibts ne Auszeit. Also back to topic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fands jetzt eigentlich auch nicht so wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thoor schrieb:


> weisst du mano, ich kuck die filme ja nicht weil ich danach denke wie toll die sind und ich will das auch können sondern weil sie einfach laune und spass machen beim sehen...


Ich weiß was du meinst, aber wenns sich einem schon die Zehnägel aufrollen, dann ists einfach ne Nummer zu viel *g*
Ich fand den E36M3 auch scharf, der mit seinen mächtigen ~300PS an ner Viper vorbei zog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> das F+F unlogisch und realitätsfremd ist siehst du am besten in tokyo drift am anfang... eine alte amischüssel hängt ne viper ab, knallt durch 3 häuser über nen erdwall, schlägt auf, macht 3 barrel rolls und landet auf dem dach... der typ sitzt danach auf der polizeitstaion mit bissl blut im gesicht.... im echten leben wäre der vermutlich tot bzw hals abwärts gelähmt....


Ich hab mal ne ganz pöse Gumball Rally gesehen, wo sich nen Ferrari komplett zerlegt hat und der Fahrer hatte nen paar Schürfwunden unterm Ohr. Also der Film ist realistisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thoor schrieb:


> /edit... hab grad manos foto gesehen auf der e39 page und ab dem moment hab ich angst vor mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht bös! Nur wenn man bös zu mir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (30. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Konzentriert euch wieder auf den Film und giftet euch nicht ständig an, sonst gibts ne Auszeit. Also back to topic



jo genau, ich bin mal schlauer und entschuldige mich mal wieder und wen cool wen wier wieder zum thema zurück kommen, ist ja auch eher dazu gedacht hier infos zu dem film usw, zu schreiben.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Spickst deine kleine "Entschuldigung" mit einer Provokation und willst ganz unschuldig zurück zum Thema? Schwach *g*
Du darfst mir gern eine PN schicken, wen!*n*! du ein Problem mit mir hast Missy. 

Wie du siehst, kamen Thoor und ich schon wieder aufs Thema zu sprechen, der der das nun wieder gebrochen hat, bist..du, mein Freund.


----------



## Tsukasu (30. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Spickst deine kleine "Entschuldigung" mit einer Provokation und willst ganz unschuldig zurück zum Thema? Schwach *g*
> Du darfst mir gern eine PN schicken, wen!*n*! du ein Problem mit mir hast Missy.
> 
> Wie du siehst, kamen Thoor und ich schon wieder aufs Thema zu sprechen, der der das nun wieder gebrochen hat, bist..du, mein Freund.



Oh man, dir muss echt langweilig im leben sein oder? 
Schwach, lol ich lach mich tot, komm werd mal erwachsen, naja ich würd mir jetzt einfach nur wünschen das du und die anderen jetzt wieder an inteligenz gewinnen und damit wir wieder zum thema kommen ok, haben uns ja eh schon genug ausgesprochen und uns abreagiert, also wie gesagt zurück zum thema und das Thema ist für mich gegessen.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Ich finds einfach nur sau Scheinheilig, einen auf entschuldigend zu tun, um in genau der selben Phrase zu provozieren. 
Dann finde ich es lächerlich, dass ich von jemanden geflamt werde, der 1. mit dem Scheiss angefangen hat. 2. von "inteligenz" spricht und das Wort nichtmal schreiben kann. 3. von Reife spricht und keinen Zusammenhang erkennt und 4. meine Bemerkung übersieht, dass du mich ruhig per PN anschreiben kannst, wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast.  

Und ich mag mich wiederholen, aber wenn du nicht mit deiner "Entschuldigung" gekommen wärest, dann wäre dieses Thema in ganz normale Bahnen gelaufen, weil Thoor und auch ich (den, den du beschuldigst zu flamen) zum Thema zurückgekehrt sind und ganz normal drüber geschrieben haben.


Ich warte dann mal wieder auf Thoor, das man was Themenbezogenes schreiben kann


----------



## xRf (30. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das F+F unlogisch und realitätsfremd ist siehst du am besten in tokyo drift am anfang... eine alte amischüssel hängt ne viper ab, knallt durch 3 häuser über nen erdwall, schlägt auf, macht 3 barrel rolls und landet auf dem dach... der typ sitzt danach auf der polizeitstaion mit bissl blut im gesicht.... im echten leben wäre der vermutlich tot bzw hals abwärts gelähmt....




Du siehst nur die Karre, nicht was tatsächlich verbaut wurde.
Auch auf den Dialog im Film, was unter der Motorhaube sei, kann man nicht gehen (-;


----------



## Tsukasu (30. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur sau Scheinheilig, einen auf entschuldigend zu tun, um in genau der selben Phrase zu provozieren.
> Dann finde ich es lächerlich, dass ich von jemanden geflamt werde, der 1. mit dem Scheiss angefangen hat. 2. von "inteligenz" spricht und das Wort nichtmal schreiben kann. 3. von Reife spricht und keinen Zusammenhang erkennt und 4. meine Bemerkung übersieht, dass du mich ruhig per PN anschreiben kannst, wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast.
> 
> Und ich mag mich wiederholen, aber wenn du nicht mit deiner "Entschuldigung" gekommen wärest, dann wäre dieses Thema in ganz normale Bahnen gelaufen, weil Thoor und auch ich (den, den du beschuldigst zu flamen) zum Thema zurückgekehrt sind und ganz normal drüber geschrieben haben.
> ...



ok wie gesagt lass mas und zurück zum thema, hab ja den Thread nicht dafür aufgemacht um zu streiten ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEx23Z89Gqc sry wen ich mich vertahn hab,aber kann das sein das, das auto ein skyline ist und wen nicht was ist das für ener weil von dem auto sieht man nun auch nciht so viel


----------



## Desdinova (30. September 2010)

Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Nissan Silvia.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Ist bei Bodykits natürlich eher schwer.
Du meinst doch die Karre aus der 1. Minute?
Nen Skyline ist es auf keinen Fall..ich dachte an einen S2000, passt aber auch nicht.

Thoor mag so Jappsen Karren, soll er sich mal melden ^^ 

Edit
Ich hätte den Thread aktuallisieren sollen, bevor ich das abschicke *g*
Hab zu lang geschaut und verglichen.

The winner is Desdinova


----------



## Thoor (30. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ist bei Bodykits natürlich eher schwer.
> Du meinst doch die Karre aus der 1. Minute?
> Nen Skyline ist es auf keinen Fall..ich dachte an einen S2000, passt aber auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich mag nicht nur Japsen Karren -.- ich mag alles was 4 Räder und Motorkolben hat ._.

Japsen Karren sind halt einfach technologisch extrem schick und wirken aufgrund der Form mit nem Bodykit, bzw Tieferlegungssatz sofort nach rennschleuder (Muss dir mal paar neue bilder von meinem colt zeigne *gg*)

und das ist ein nissan silvia, in deutschland auch 200sx (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

das mit abstand geilste auto in f+f bisher ist imho der skyline aus dem anfang vom 2. und hans rx7.... der evo und der eclipse ausm 2. teil haben echt nach müsli karre gewirkt...

und amerikanische autos haben halt einfach.... einfach.... einfach trve amerikanische ungezügelte power ohne schnick schnack  

ich hab grade das bedürfnis an einem auto zu schrauben...

ihr seid doof ._.

btw mano, gibts irgendwo ne genaue auflistung was du an deinem schmuckstück alles gemacht hast :O der sieht irgendwie gar nicht so heftig aus >.>


----------



## Tsukasu (1. Oktober 2010)

ok thx, 
find aber im film immer noch den nissan 350z am geilsten, würde doch in weiß, mit schwarzen schnick schnack am besten aussehen und in sachen japsen karre stimmt ich Thoor ;D


----------



## Thoor (1. Oktober 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> ok thx,
> find aber im film immer noch den nissan 350z am geilsten, würde doch in weiß, mit schwarzen schnick schnack am besten aussehen und in sachen japsen karre stimmt ich Thoor ;D



am geilsten wäre er komplett mattschwarz foliert...


----------



## Tsukasu (2. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> am geilsten wäre er komplett mattschwarz foliert...



jo, stehe aber ehre auf viel weiß, wenig schwarz , naja ist geschmackssache


----------

